# Complacency + stupidity



## turnkey4099 (May 7, 2008)

After 30+ years of 'firewooding', I finally cut myself today. Stuck the saw, worked it back and forth, awkward position, finally came loose and I lost my balance, Left hand somehow found the go button when my boot was against the chaine. Fortunatly only a cut in the boot plus a couple scratches on my little toe. One of those "do I *really* want to look at that?"

The 'stupidity' was in not turning that thing off before trying to unstick it or at least setting the chain brake.

Harry K


----------



## Treetom (May 7, 2008)

*30+ years is a lot of cutting.*

Fatigue and impatience also are recipes for disaster. It sounds like you have a pretty good record going for you in the injury department. Surley you've learned something. Keep up the good work.


----------

